# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Cosmos Cruises

## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends,

Have opened this thread as I believe this company which still exists today provided one of the richest and varied programme of cruises, using mainly Greek owned ships in the early 70's. The quality of their photos and detail of their brochures goes to show how seriously they took the cruise inclusive tours at that time and how important the UK market was for Greece. No less than 6 classic ships were used in this programme each with their own fascinating history! .......Enjoy Henry.
I have divided it into five different sections with one for each ship (for ease of reference) I think it is one of the best brochures of the 1970's.

scan0093.jpg

scan0094.jpg

scan0095.jpg

scan0096.jpg

scan0097.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

scan0098.jpgscan0099.jpg

scan0100.jpg

scan0101.jpg

scan0102.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

scan0103.jpgscan0104.jpg

scan0105.jpg

scan0106.jpg

scan0107.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

scan0108.jpgscan0109.jpg

scan0110.jpg

scan0111.jpg

scan0112.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

The Cynthia and Isthmia are already covered in their own post
Best regards Henry

scan0113.jpgscan0114.jpg

scan0115.jpg

scan0116.jpg

scan0117.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

What a great brochure! and what a selection of ships... personally if I was there to choose I would take the Queen Frederica, a real classic liner... alive and kicking in well after her 40s. 
As for the Achilleus, I never saw before a photo of her with Potamiano's livery, and I thought that all her Greek career was spend in Scandinavia.

----------


## Appia_1978

Henry, what a great piece of maritime history!!!
My favorite would be the Achilleus in the old Potamianos livery. Simply great  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## starce

I never seen a picture of Achilleus in full livery of Potamianos Epirotiki Cruises. As per Fakta info the ship remaind under charter all the time in Scandinavian Sea.

----------


## Ship's Agent

Henry,

Simply superb, especially the Achilleus by Patomianos....

----------


## Ellinis

Η μπροσούρα της Cosmos Cruises του 1969/70 με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία, όπως τα ΚΥΝΘΙΑ, ΙΣΘΜΙΑ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες. Εδώ μπορείτε να τη δείτε ολόκληρη.

XC2008_09_1_414_8_000.jpg XC2008_09_1_414_8_010.jpg XC2008_09_1_414_8_012.jpg XC2008_09_1_414_8_016.jpg XC2008_09_1_414_8_019.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Η μπροσούρα της Cosmos Cruises του 1969/70 με αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία, όπως τα ΚΥΝΘΙΑ, ΙΣΘΜΙΑ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες. Εδώ μπορείτε να τη δείτε ολόκληρη.


Great addition to the Cosmos thread Aris I actually saw these a few weeks ago when I discovered the Wolfsonian site....very good indeed !

Henry.

----------


## Ellinis

Μπροσούρα της Cosmos για το καλοκαίρι του 1974 με το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ στη γνώριμη γραμμή του

apollonia cosmos.jpg apollonia cosmos2.jpg
πηγή

----------

